# Thinking about thinking/Being too aware of thought processes



## Yort (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey guys!

Has anyone else found this a problem... in terms of being too aware of their thought processes and thinking about how they think a lot? I've being doing it a lot lately, quite obsessively, and it's making thinking quite difficult and making me kind of hyperaware of everything I'm doing/thinking about, to the point where it's becoming a hinderance. When I do think, it tends to be forced and this whole obsessive process tends to make me feel quite robotic. Is this constant self-analysis common with DP and if any of you have been successful in lessening it, could you share how you did so or share any tips?

Thanks


----------



## Oli (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi!
I just joined this page today and yours is the first post I've read; already I'm assured that other people think and feel like I've been feeling for the past six months. What you said about constantly anaylsing thought processes rings very true for me as well. Of late I've constantly been examining my thoughts, I think one reason I do so is because I've had a number of obsessive fears of losing my memory/vocabulary/mind etc and so my mind is keeping check of my thoughts, trying to reassure itself that I am not losing it. However, as you said, this is quite a hinderance, because I go to such an extent to analyse my ideas and thoughts they're somewhat cheapened, and they seem forced and insincere. Now, it almost feels like my mind is completely blank and numb, almost as if this constant obsessive thinking has worn it out. I keep trying to remember how my mind operated before all of this; how I thought, wether it was constant like it is now or if it was just preoccupied with ideas when I felt like truly thinking. Haha, although my post offers no advice regarding how to cease thinking like this, I hope that this shared experience will reassure you that you're not alone; any advice from other members would be greatly appreciated. : ) Gratsi.


----------



## Jaypee (Jun 23, 2011)

"_because I go to such an extent to analyse my ideas and thoughts they're somewhat cheapened, and they seem forced and insincere. Now, it almost feels like my mind is completely blank and numb, almost as if this constant obsessive thinking has worn it out. I keep trying to remember how my mind operated before all of this; how I thought, wether it was constant like it is now or if it was just preoccupied with ideas when I felt like truly thinking_"

That is me...

"_being too aware of their thought processes and thinking about how they think a lot? I've being doing it a lot lately, quite obsessively, and it's making thinking quite difficult and making me kind of hyperaware of everything I'm doing/thinking about, to the point where it's becoming a hinderance. When I do think, it tends to be forced and this whole obsessive process tends to make me feel quite robotic."_

This is me...

As i start to think i immediately compare it to how i should be/used to think. Etc etc.


----------



## Avalanche (Apr 14, 2011)

.


----------



## MasterMind. (May 9, 2008)

Totally agree. Slowing down your mind, letting thoughts come with ease makes all the difference, at least to me.


----------

